
The following new features have been added in Safari 9.1 - robin_reala
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/mac/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewInSafari/Articles/Safari_9_1.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014305-CH10-SW1
======
rayshan
Picture element support, yay! One less browser to polyfill for.

